# help with hymenopus coronatus oothecae......



## Laemia (Oct 16, 2007)

Could all of the hymenopus coronatus breeders please tell me how you care for your oothecae? Everything you can think of like what you put it in and how. What you use for more heat. The only thing I know so far is to keep it at around 80 to 85 degrees and spray once a day or humiditly at 60%. My home is about 78 degrees so I'm wondering what to buy to add heat, thank you. Mt first so I'm quite excited.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 16, 2007)

I think 78F is just fine. However, for warming options, I've used a mug warmer before. You'll have to be careful with these because they'll make things hotter than you want sometimes.


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2007)

I put it in a container that the nymphs can live in and just let it be. I keep it at room temps and care for it much like I do the adults as far as temps and humidity. I don't use any external heat sources.


----------



## yen_saw (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrate on the ooth Misty. It will take a longer time (maybe an extra week) to hatch if you keep it cooler, that's about it, no additional heat require, also you don't want to have the ooth place directly under a heat lamp. I know you are pretty excited but just have to be patient


----------



## Laemia (Oct 17, 2007)

Thank you for the help. When she produced it she was in this screen cage I have and it was on the top of the cage. Three days later I found it on the bottom of the cage so now it's in a 32oz. container. I was thinking of attaching it to the lid of the container how would any of you do that? In the past I used super glue with the iris oratorias. I just don't want to hurt it. I put a bit of moss in the container also because it's so dry here does that sound alright?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Oct 18, 2007)

Laemia said:


> Thank you for the help. When she produced it she was in this screen cage I have and it was on the top of the cage. Three days later I found it on the bottom of the cage so now it's in a 32oz. container. I was thinking of attaching it to the lid of the container how would any of you do that? In the past I used super glue with the iris oratorias. I just don't want to hurt it. I put a bit of moss in the container also because it's so dry here does that sound alright?


Superglue is not the ideal thing to use; silcone sealant or a grab adhesive is the best. Attach the ootheca to the side of the container, that way it is less likely to desiccate as it may do if you attach it to a net lid.

Use cotton wool to line the base of the container and keep it moist.


----------

